# Norwegian Royal Guard



## jollyjacktar (2 Feb 2011)

This is an 8 minute clip of the Norwegian Royal Guard putting on a fantastic drill display.  On ice, no less!  Enjoy.

http://sorisomail.com/email/16993/exibicao-de-banda-militar--um-espectaculo-imperdivel.html


----------



## Alea (3 Feb 2011)

Very impressive! 
On ice... woow!

Alea


----------



## medicineman (3 Feb 2011)

Coolness.

MM


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (3 Feb 2011)

Hans Majestet Kongens Garde are certainly a treat to watch.  They served with distinction during Spring 1940.  A highlight at any tattoo, and a major presence at the Royal Palace and at Akershus in Oslo.

As fine is the performance in the video posted above,   I don't think that is ice.
Here's an amusing short but sweet drumline:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7xvMnrteMM&feature=related


----------



## jollyjacktar (3 Feb 2011)

Ignatius, I believe you may be correct about the ice.  I have looked at some of the other video's from what appear to be the same year, 08.  I think it is just polished concrete.  Nevertheless, they are fantastic to watch.  As good as, if not better than any other outfit I have seen that I can think of....


----------

